# SWAT 2019



## Tony (Mar 22, 2019)

http://www.swaturners.org



Here we go guys! Registration is open now, August in Waco. Going to be a great time as always. Who's going? I'm already registered, waiting on everyone else! Tony

@woodman6415
@AgainstThe Grain
@woodtickgreg
@Bigdrowdy1
@JR Parks
@Rocking RP
@Echoashtoreth
@Bean_counter 

I know I missed a bunch of people, my apologies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 22, 2019)

I’ll be there ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Mar 22, 2019)

Me too; anyone want to bring roughed out bowls to trade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2019)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Me too; anyone want to bring roughed out bowls to trade?



L bring some finished ones to trade with you George.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Mar 22, 2019)

Nicely done; but I like my bowls just a bit bigger. I typed this very carefully, I will leave the jokes to Wendell since I want you to do more bowls, just a bit bigger. Again, nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Mar 22, 2019)

Plus we do not need SWAT for you and I to trade; anytime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2019)

I wanna, depends on the job situation. August is a long way out so I might be able to figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2019)

@jasonb, you going to join us?


----------



## jasonb (Mar 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> @jasonb, you going to join us?


Gonna try, I want to go!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> L bring some finished ones to trade with you George.
> View attachment 162964


What's that? A button?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 23, 2019)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Nicely done; but I like my bowls just a bit bigger. I typed this very carefully, I will leave the jokes to Wendell since I want you to do more bowls, just a bit bigger. Again, nicely done.



Gee George,

Call him out on his wrong picture. Clearly he has a furniture foot coaster pictured instead of a bowl....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## JR Parks (Mar 24, 2019)

I'll be there. Dinner on Friday night remembering our bud. @Fsyxxx - I know you will be there-

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2019)

Just a reminder, this is coming up quick! If you haven't registered, get on it!


----------



## woodman6415 (May 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> Just a reminder, this is coming up quick! If you haven't registered, get on it!


A short reminder

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Rocking RP (May 6, 2019)

Not going to be able to make it this year:(

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 6, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> Not going to be able to make it this year:(


That’s sad .. was hoping to meet up with another west Texan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2019)

Guess who lives in Waco, TX and will be there.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 7, 2019)

In Waco?????? great, all I have to do is say, "honey, want to go to Magnolia???".............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 7, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> In Waco?????? great, all I have to do is say, "honey, want to go to Magnolia???".............



SWAT is only 3 days, you'll spend the whole time in line trying to get in the door of Magnolia.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2019)

Tony is right about that. Pack some sandwiches and bring your sleeping bag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

